# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβος #4749, Αργυρούπολη

## DragonFighter

Ο κόμβος 4749 συνδέεται στο awmn μέσω του ap του κόμβου 11612.
Αναζητείται bb-link σε a.

-------------------------------------------------
*Δευτ Φεβ 05, 2007 6:03 pm*

Λοιπόν παίδες, το scan έγινε (επιτέλους), τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν και τόσο θετικά.  ::  

Βλέπω τον painter αλλά με σήμα -86db. Βέβαια, από ότι είπε ο painter...




> Μετa τις aνaβaθμίσεις έχουν αρχίσει και περισσεύουν διάφορα υλικά για λίνκ σε 802.11Β καί έτσι είναι εύκολο να γυρίσω ένα σετάκι κεραίας (τύπου grid -με πλέγμα) κάρτας WiFi πρός την περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι και αν θέλεις/μπορείς/μπλαμπλα κάνουμε ενα λίνκ.


Οπότε να ελπίζω;;  ::  

Τα log file θα το postάρει ο panoz... (Πιάνω και έναν awmnίτη που φαίνεται να είναι στην θάλασσα ...  ::  - μπορεί να είναι ο 4ekf #1289)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για το scan Χρήστο και Πάνο, ενδέχεται να χρειαστώ βοήθεια κ στο άμεσο μέλλον!  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Βλέπω και άλλον έναν. Επισυνάπτω σχετική photo. Όποιος αναγνωρίζει την κεραία του, να φανερωθεί!  ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Γιατί στο wind δεν μπορείς να δεις ποιος είναι; Καλή τύχη btw!  ::

----------


## panoz

Αυθαίρετα υποθέσαμε ότι είναι awmnίτης, αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι και ραδιοερασιτέχνης.. σε κάθε περίπτωση με τέτοιο πύργο είναι πολλά υποσχόμενος και καλά θα κάνει ο Γιάννης να το κάνει το κονέ  :: 

τα αποτελέσματα το βράδυ μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι  ::

----------


## kkop

Απο ότι βλέπω η κεραία είναι στο ΚΑΠΗ, κοιτάζει ή το δημαρχείο ή το δημοτικό ωδείο στην Κύπρου. Είναι το περιβόητο smartcity του δήμου Αργυρύπολης. Και στα υπόλοιπα κτίρια υπάρχουν ίδιες εγκαταστάσεις με yagi κεραίες. Το έχουν ονομάσει arnet τώρα?

----------


## DragonFighter

Ρε σεις, το scan log που είναι; Κάποιος ξέχασε να το βάλει!  ::  
Άντε πείτε καμιά ιδέα για εξοπλισμό! Painter που είσαι;;;
Περιμένει κ έτοιμο pc να μπει στην ταράτσα...

----------


## Painter

Αμεσα, μόλις δλδ παίξει το gollumolink σε a, θα ελευθερωθεί interface & κεραία που απλά θα γυρίσω 90 μοίρες αριστερά και θα είμαστε οκ.
Εσύ στήσε ότι έχεις και συνδέσου στο AP μου για να κερδίσεις χρόνο.
Είναι λογικό να με πιάνεις (το ΑΡ) χαμηλά γιατί το έχω χαμηλά σε power και κατέβασα και την κεραία του 2-3 μέτρα χαμηλότερο απο ότι ήταν με αποτέλεσμα να την κρύβει η πολυκατοικία που έχω στα νότιά μου.

----------


## DragonFighter

Ωραίος ρε Painter!  ::  
Λοιπόν, θα ξεκινήσω ως client με προοπτική να γίνω Bx.

Σκέφτομαι να παραγγείλω τον παρακάτω εξοπλισμό (θα σας πω εγώ αφού δεν λέτε εσείς  ::  ):
Access Point: Linksys WRT54G
Κατευθυντική Κεραία: 2 δορυφορικά πιάτα 80 πόντων και feeder γραμμικής πόλωσης
Pigtails
UTP καλώδια

Για ταρατσοpc έχω 1 [email protected] με 256ram.

----------


## costas43gr

Εφοσον εχεις ταρατσοπισι, τι το θες το wrt ?
Αν εχεις σκοπο να ξεκινησεις δυναμικα, φτιαξε το ταρατσοπισι σου σε στεγανο κουτι με καρτες minipci & adaptor, για να εισαι μεσα.
Πρεπει να βρεις πρωτα με ποιους μπορουν να βγουν τα λινκ και μετα να πας για αγορα εξοπλισμου, γιατι αλλα τα υλικα για b και αλλα για a.
Τα πιατα ειναι τα ιδια αλλα τα feeder αλλαζουν μην πανε χαμενα.
Για Access point μπορεις να βαλεις καρτα μεσα στο ταρατσοποσι για να γλυτωσεις πολλα και να ειναι ποιο ευκολα διαχειρισιμο.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## DragonFighter

Φυσικά και βοήθησες!  ::  

Υλικά για b θα πάρω αφού θα συνδεθώ με τον painter.
Θα στήσω τα linux και αν τα καταφέρω θα πάρω το wrt.
Αλλά πρώτα για τις κάρτες και τους adapters για δώσε μου ένα παράδειγμα. Γιατί minipci;

----------


## costas43gr

Αν εχεις σκοπο να μεινεις client δεν σου χρειαζετε τιποτα απο τα παραπανω εκτος του wrt, μιας κεραιας σε b και utp καλωδιου.
Αν εχεις σκοπο να προχωρισεις στησε το ταρατσοπισι με οτι λειτουργικο θες, και με λιγο ψαξιμο στο forum θα βρεις τα παντα για τις καρτες και οτι αλλο θες, εχουν ειπωθει πολλες φορες...

----------


## DragonFighter

Όχι client, πελατάκος λες να είμαι;  ::  
server με windows δεν λέει, άσε που είναι ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ με linux.
Ok θα κάνω ένα εκτενέστερο research

----------


## panoz

άντε καλή αρχή. μου έκλεψαν τα αποτελέσματα του σκαν μαζί με το λαπτοπ οπότε μην περιμένεις άδικα να τα ποσταρω  ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Όχι ρε συ!  ::  Πώς έγινε αυτό; πω...
Κρίμα

----------


## DragonFighter

Ρε σεις, αυτή η καρτούλα http://www.ferimex.com/en/product.php?S ... L-360F_PCI καλή είναι;
Και με αυτή την κεραία: http://www.ferimex.com/en/product.php?Antenna_ISM_24
λέτε να γίνει το conne?  ::

----------


## dti

Σε linux πιθανότατα με το hostap driver και τα σχετικά patches να μπορεί να ρυθμίσει ισχύ εκπομπής στο ελάχιστο, ώστε σε συνδυασμό με 24άρα κεραία και κάποιες απώλειες από τα καλώδια να είσαι στα 20 dbm που ορίζει ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ.

Για την κεραία υπάρχουν παράπονα για την ποιότητά της (και το βάρος της θα έλεγα εγώ).

Επιπλέον η ευαισθησία στην κάρτα δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο (π.χ. -85 db στα 11 Mbps).

Σε windows περιβάλλον, ΜΗΝ πάρεις αυτή την κάρτα για εξωτερικό link, γιατί πιθανότατα δεν ρυθμίζει την ισχύ στα 0 dbm που θέλουμε.

----------


## Painter

Θα έλεγα να μή πάρεις κεραία για τους 2.4Μhz. Αν πάρεις κάρτα και καλώδιο για 5Ghz θα σου δανείσω κεραία για τους 2.4 μέχρι να πάμε στους 5.

----------


## DragonFighter

> Θα έλεγα να μή πάρεις κεραία για τους 2.4Μhz. Αν πάρεις κάρτα και καλώδιο για 5Ghz θα σου δανείσω κεραία για τους 2.4 μέχρι να πάμε στους 5.


Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Δηλαδή; Θα πάρω εγώ κάρτα, καλώδια για 5Ghz και χωρίς κεραία που να λειτουργεί στα 5 τι θα κάνω;  :: 

Πείτε μου με pm 1-2 κάρτες που μπορώ να πάρω (είναι δοκιμασμένες) ώστε μην ψάχνω άδικα και τελικά δεν κάνει κ δουλειά

----------


## dti

Για εξοπλισμό PlugMeIn σελ. 85-90

...πώς έλεγε η διαφήμιση "Για ... cosmopolitan σελ. ..."  ::

----------


## Painter

......θα πάρεις κάρτα που να δουλεύει καί στους 2,4 αλλα καί στους 5Ghz.
Κεραία δέν θα πάρεις ακόμα, θα σου δανείσω εγώ μία για τους 2,4Ghz.
Αν όλα πάνε καλά, όταν μπορέσω να κάνω την δική μου άκρη να παίζει στους 5Ghz τότε θα αγοράσεις κεραία για τους 5, μέχρι τότε θα παίζουμε στους 2,4.
Αν η κάρτα που θα πάρεις μπορεί να δουλέψει σε 802.11a και 802.1b τότε το μόνο που θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή θα είναι η κεραία.

----------


## DragonFighter

@dti: κορυφή αυτό το pdf, μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπου πιο... φανερά;

@painter: ok για την κάρτα, βρήκα την Wistron CM9 MiniPCI.
Τραβάω ρεύμα στην ταράτσα, βρίσκω κουτί για το pc, εγκαθιστώ τα debian και βρισκόμαστε για την κεραία...

----------


## Gollum

Που μενεις ρε παληκαρι?
Εγω πισω ακριβως απο τον Μαρινοπουλο.

Μηπως τον βλεπω εγω ρε παιδια για να του γυρισω πιατο αν θελησει να γινει κομβος? 
Για πελατης δε βλεπω να γινεται δουλεα γιατι η ομνη μου ειναι πολυ μικρη και χωρις καλο οπτικο πεδιο γενικα.

----------


## DragonFighter

Εκεί που είσαι, δυστυχώς πολύ χλωμό.  ::  
Εγώ είμαι σχεδόν δίπλα στην εκκλησία της Αγίας Βαρβάρας.
Κόμβος θα γίνω. Χρειάζεται ένας εδώ που είμαι, καθώς η περιοχή είναι κάπως δύσκολη...

----------


## Gollum

Αμα μενεις σε ψηλο κτιριο ολα γινονται...  ::

----------


## koki

> Εκεί που είσαι, δυστυχώς πολύ χλωμό.  
> Εγώ είμαι σχεδόν δίπλα στην εκκλησία της Αγίας Βαρβάρας.
> Κόμβος θα γίνω. Χρειάζεται ένας εδώ που είμαι, καθώς η περιοχή είναι κάπως δύσκολη...


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορείς/θες να σπάσεις ένα koko-cha0s στη "μέση" γιατί ένας από το Ελληνικό δε μας απάντησε ποτέ  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Αυτά μ'αρέσουν, προτάσεις από παντού!  ::  
Ας γίνει με το καλό η σύνδεση με τον painter - δεν θα αργήσει πολύ, έχει ξεκινήσει η "εγκατάσταση" ( ::  ) στην ταράτσα - και μετά βλέπουμε τα υπόλοιπα connections...  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Ρε σεις, για τα sarge δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να κατεβάσω όλα τα stable awmn packages και να εγκαταστήσω αργότερα από cd/dvd;

Επειδή σύμφωνα με αυτόν εδώ τον οδηγό πρέπει να έχω σύνδεση internet, άρα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσω το netmod, να βάλω κωδικούς+αριθμό τηλεφώνου για κλήση και όλα αυτά σε shell που δεν το κατέχω κ πολύ...  ::

----------


## panoz

υπαχει έτοιμο dvd δτο http://www.debian.org. ο οδηγός αυτός είναι ξεπερασμένος πλέον..

----------


## DragonFighter

Τα έχω και τα 2dvd, ωστόσο χρειάστηκε μόνο το 1ο. Έκανα install, τώρα δεν πρέπει να εγκαταστήσω τπτ άλλο για να λειτουργήσει ως router; καμιά ρύθμιση;

----------


## panoz

http://madlinux.lala.gr/doku.php?id=router.debconf

τώρα αυτός ο οδηγός δεν είναι ξεπερασμένος  ::  
προφανώς θα χρησιμοποιήσεις internetrepositories και οχι awmn αλλά όλα τα άλλα είναι τα ίδια..

----------


## DragonFighter

> προφανώς θα χρησιμοποιήσεις internet repositories και οχι awmn αλλά όλα τα άλλα είναι τα ίδια..


Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω... cd/dvd  ::  repositories;

----------


## panoz

για να έχεις τις τελευταίες stable εκδοσεις θες οπωσδήποτε inet.. πάντως μην ανησυχείς δεν είναι πάρα πολλά τα updates..

----------


## DragonFighter

Το quick.n.dirtyέχει κάποια... σκοτεινά σημεία... Κάποιος να δώσει τα φώτα του!  ::  




> Κατόπιν
> 
> $ cd madwifi
> 
> $ export ATH_RATE=ath_rate/sample
> 
> $ make
> 
> $ make install
> ...


Τι κάνω εδώ; στα debian το make βγάζει λάθος. Φάκελος madwifi δεν υπάρχει! Το ath_pci δεν βρέθηκε!

EDIT: Αφήστε παιδιά, βλακεία μου  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Λοιπόν παίδες, ο κόμβος στήθηκε!  ::  
Μην χαρείτε πολύ, δεν λειτουργεί ακόμα  ::  
Θέλει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις ακόμα.
Από που να ζητήσω να μου δώσουν c-class ip;  :: 

EDIT: Βρήκα εδώ πως κ τι: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21627  ::

----------


## panoz

πριν ρωτήσεις κοίτα στο wind  ::  

έχουν κάνει τρελή δουλειά τα παιδιά! άντε καλορίζικος! να αρχίσει να πυκνώνει και εκεί το δίκτυο  ::

----------


## m0bius

Εσείς είστε με ένα πυργάκι με δύο grid πάνω πάνω; Πέρναγα γυρνώντας από το στρατόπεδο πριν μερικές μέρες και παραλίγο να τρακάρω κοιτάζοντας πάνω!

----------


## DragonFighter

Δεν νομίζω...  :: 
Εγώ προς το παρόν έχω 1 grid σε σωλήνα. Κ O panoz έχει 3 πιάτα, αν θυμάμαι καλά κ σε ιστό όχι πυργάκι.

----------


## DragonFighter

Έχω ένα προβληματάκι (ναί κ άλλο ένα)..
Στο internet συνδέομαι με dialup σύνδεση. Το 1 pc συνδέεται απευθείας με το άλλο με crossover καλώδιο. Όμως αυτό με τα debian αρνείται πεισματικά να δει internet!  ::  
Τι στο @@[email protected] κάνω για να μπορέσει να δει internet; Gateway τι να βάλω;

----------


## panoz

για να καταλάβουμε είναι *debian <---> Windows PC ----> internet* ??

----------


## DragonFighter

Ναι ακριβώς

----------


## panoz

χαχαχα.. συνήθως είναι ανάποδα αλλά τι να κάνουμε.. το λοιπόν, η εύκολη λύση είναι να ενεργοποιήσεις το internet connection sharing (μπλιαχ μονο και που λέω τις λέξεις  :: ) και να βάλεις σαν gateway στο debian την IP της ethernet (που θα σου την έχει αλλάξει το ics).. τα κακό με αυτό είναι ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις IPs και να βάλεις 2η IP στο debian καθλως επίσης και στο windows (αν μπαίνει).. γενικά δεν το έχω πολυδουλέψει και δεν ξέρω πως και τι ακριβώς..

ο δύσκολος δρόμος είναι να κατεβάσεις κάτι του στυλ freeproxy και να setάρεις το debian να χρησιμοποιεί proxy.. αλλά ούτε αυτό το έχω δοκιμάσει να σου πω.. 

γενικότερα δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει οπότε πάλεψέ το και πες μας..

----------


## DragonFighter

Και στην δουλειά ο proxy server, windows τρέχει.
Θα βάλω wingate που κάνει για αυτή τη δουλειά. Το ics είναι πανάθλιο, άσε που βάζει αναγκαστικά την διεύθυνση 192.168.0.1!!  ::   ::   ::  

Τώρα κάτι άλλο..
Σέταρα όλα καλά τα debian (πάλι) σύμφωνα με τους οδηγούς wiki αλλά...
1) η εντολή svn δεν παίζει, κ αν παίξει πως θα γίνει μέσω proxy; (κατέβασα μέσω wget τους madwifi αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι κάτι έχουν 28-01-2006 )
2) Κάνω iwlist ath0 scan κ το εξής εμφανίζεται: interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
(Δεν έχω συνδέσει pigtail ακόμα, δεν παίζει ρόλο αυτό ε;  ::  )

----------


## ONikosEimai

> 2) Κάνω iwlist ath0 scan κ το εξής εμφανίζεται: interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
> (Δεν έχω συνδέσει pigtail ακόμα, δεν παίζει ρόλο αυτό ε;  )


Για κάνε

```
ifconfig ath0 up
```

για να σηκώσεις το interface

μετά 


```
iwconfig ath0 mode managed
```

για να γυρίσει σε client mode

και μετά 


```
iwlist ath0 scan
```

να δεις αν scanάρει...

Και φυσικά αν έχεις τετραπλό PCI2MiniPCI χρειάζεται μόνωση το 13pin αλλιώς αν έχεις μονό PCI2MiniPCI τότε δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι.

----------


## DragonFighter

Μπράβο ρε Νίκο!  ::  
Έκανε scan και μου βρήκε τον εκτυπωτή που είναι στον κάτω όροφο.  :: 
Με iwconfig ath0 down, ρίχνει το radio φαντάζομαι, ωραία εύκολο ήταν (τρομάρα μου  ::   ::  )

----------


## panoz

> 1) η εντολή svn δεν παίζει, κ αν παίξει πως θα γίνει μέσω proxy; (κατέβασα μέσω wget τους madwifi αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι κάτι έχουν 28-01-2006 )




```
apt-get install subversion
```

next time που σου πει "mplampla not found" κάνε ένα 


```
apt-cache search mplampla
```

για να σου βγάλει τα πακέτα που ονομάζονται, έχουν στο description ή κάνουν provide το "mplampla"  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Ε ρε γλέντια! Αφού έστησα τα πάντα (ΟΛΕΕ!  ::  ) δεν πιάνω τον painter...  ::  
Μέχρι να συνδεθώ θα ασπρίσουν τα μαλλιά μου! Ααααχχ

----------


## DragonFighter

Τελικά είδα τον painter (βοήθησε φυσικά και εκείνος την όλη κατάσταση από το msn και... την ταράτσα του  ::  ) αλλά δεν λειτουργεί το routing.  ::  

Κάτι άλλο. Η κάρτα cm9 που έχω, έχει υποδοχές για 2 κεραίες. Μπορώ να βάλω μια δεύτερη; το interface θα το βλέπω σαν ath1 και θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ ταυτόχρονα και τις δύο κεραίες;

P.S: Πρέπει να πέσει μια ανανέωση στο wiki (θα βάλω 2-3 λόγια παραπάνω για να βοηθήσω τους καινούργιους. Εγώ πάλιωσα!  ::  )

----------


## DragonFighter

Παιδιά το πρώτο μου post ασύρματα!! (bb link)
 ::  
Χίλια ευχαριστώ όσους βοήθησαν, και φυσικά τον Painter που ξημεροβραδιαστήκαμε για να φτιάξουμε τις ρυθμίσεις!  ::  

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να τρέξουμε σε πρωτόκολλο 802.11a και με την υπάρχουσα κεραία να συνδεθώ σε .b με Gollum ή να σπάσω το bb των koko-cha0s στη "μέση"!  ::

----------


## koki

> Παιδιά το πρώτο μου post ασύρματα!! (bb link)
>  
> Χίλια ευχαριστώ όσους βοήθησαν, και φυσικά τον Painter που ξημεροβραδιαστήκαμε για να φτιάξουμε τις ρυθμίσεις!  
> 
> Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να τρέξουμε σε πρωτόκολλο 802.11a και με την υπάρχουσα κεραία να συνδεθώ σε .b με Gollum ή να σπάσω το bb των koko-cha0s στη "μέση"!


το δεύτερο :>

----------


## panoz

άντε, και εις ανώτερα!!!

----------


## DragonFighter

Στο wind κάποιος να ανανεώσει ότι υπάρχει σύνδεση παρακαλώ  ::  
Κ ο χάρτης κανονικά δεν εμφανίζεται όταν δεν είμαι στο internet; (οι σελίδες του wind εμφανίζονται αλλά όχι ο χάρτης)

----------


## panoz

τσου.. για να δεις το google maps πρέπει να είσαι στο ινετ.. προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον..

----------


## erasmospunk

ή μέσω proxy...

----------


## DragonFighter

Omni..
Παιδιά τι omni κεραία να πάρω για να έχω και access point μέσω της κάρτας μου; Προτείνετε καμια

----------


## koki

5-8 DB είναι αρκετά.

άσχετο, σε έπιασα προχθές με την ενσωματωμένη του λάπτοπ στην Αλεξιουπόλεως around  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Μιας και ενεργοποιήθηκε και το voip μου (  ::  ), λύθηκε και το πρόβλημα που είχα @work, έχω 1 βδομάδα καιρό μέχρι να πάω διακοπές (  ::  ) να δω τι θα γίνει με το 2ο bb link μου...
Λοιπόν, η μόνη λύση είναι σε a. Οπότε θέλω antenna, γιατί με αυτήν που έχω πιθανότατα δεν κάνει ούτε για scan tests σε a.
Η Ferimex καλή είναι; 24dbi ή 27;

----------


## koki

Eάν κάνεις λινκ κάνα χλμ..

Ειδάλλως πάρε nvak ή κάτι κοντινό σε feeder και πιατικό 80-90εκ από το Γιαννόπουλο στον Σπέντζο, θα είσαι μια χαρά!


Όταν ανέβει ο Cha0s κανόνισε να κάνετε ΒΒ :>

----------


## DragonFighter

Κοντά μου δεν είναι κανένας. Ο painter είναι σε απόσταση 1χλμ.
Και στο 1ο (και μοναδικό) scan που είχα κάνει, πιάνω μόνο τον painter (και άλλον 1 στη θάλασσα που δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι).
Ο chaos ανέβηκε αλλά αν δεν τον βλέπω με την καμία;
Τι κάνουμε τότε γιατρέ;;  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

συνεχείς δεήσεις, ευχέλαια και πάρτυ για να καλοπιάσεις τους γείτονες ώστε να μην σου φωνάξουν όταν σηκώσεις τον 12μετρο ιστό  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Λοιπόν δεν νομίζω να βλέπω τον chaos..  ::  Δυστυχώς, τζίφος

----------


## DragonFighter

Απ'ότι όλα δείχνουν πρέπει να φταίει η κεραία.. Θα δοκιμάσω με καμιά άλλη. Αλλιώς θα ταΐσω τον ιστό μου να μεγαλώσει... άλλα 2 μέτρα..  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Από σήμερα 25/9 και ώρα 10:30 εκπέμπω δοκιμαστικά σε πρωτόκολλο 802.11a προς painter και gollum. Αν δεν γίνει bb link με κάποιον από τους δυο, ας παίρνει σειρά κάνας άλλος... Τάισα τον ιστό μου και μεγάλωσε 2μέτρα..  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

2 μέτρα σε 1,5 μήνα!! συνέχισε έτσι και του χρόνου θα έχεις 12 μετρο πύργο !! χαρ χαρ χαρ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gollum

Οπως τα λεει παιδια ειναι. Περιμενω να δωσει ζωη στο ταρατσοpc του και να δοκιμασω να τον σκαναρω σε Β αρχικα και μετα σε Α. Μιας και μεγαλωσε ο ιστος του (απο το πολυ φαι) πιστευω οτι τωρα θα ειναι πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα για ενα σκαναρισματακι να δουμε τι πουλια πιανουμε. Ελπιζω να υπαρχει ΚΑΛΗ οπτικη επαφη. Αν υπαρχει , τοτε δικτυωνομαστε πιστευω καλυτερα αμα γινει λινκ μεταξυ μας.  ::  

Περιμενω νεα σου  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Λοιπόν τα νέα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα απ΄ότι περίμενα.. Μια νέα πολυκατοικία ξεφύτρωσε μεταξύ εμένα κ painter καθιστώντας bb link αδύνατο.
Ο 6μετρός ιστός έτοιμος όπως κ το ταρατσοpc αλλά κάτι τρέχει με τον 4πλο pci-mini-pci μου και όλες οι κάρτες φαίνονται σαν νεκρές. H koki που έριξε μια ματιά στους madwifi-ng δεν έβγαλε άκρη..

Αν γίνεται να κανονιστεί μια συνάντηση *σύντομα* να βγάλουμε κάνα κοινό συμπέρασμα/λύση έχει καλώς......

----------


## DragonFighter

Ο Gollum έφυγε για στρατό και με τον painter η σύνδεση είναι πιθανότατα μη εφικτή. Ωστόσο εγώ πήρα και κεραία omni 14dbi ενώ οι κάρτες μου εξακολουθούν να μην λειτουργούν. Οπότε χρειάζομαι βοήθεια και ψάχνω και bb links άμεσα. Διαθέτω 2 if σε a και 1 σε b.

Αυτό το σαβ/κο αν κανονιστεί καμιά συνάντηση νοτίων (όχι φυσικά μόνο για το δικό μου πρόβλημα) να με ενημερώσει κανένας αφού στην προηγούμενη δεν πήρα μυρωδιά ότι θα γινόταν

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## arsenarg

Γειά σας από έναν παντελώς άσχετο.

Θέλω τα φώτα σας μιάς και σκέφτομαι να μπώ και εγώ στην παρέα σας.
Μένω τρίτο και τελευταίο όροφο( από πάνω η ταράτσα), μεταξύ Πράκτικερ και Καρρεφούρ στο ύψος του Κολομβούνη επί της λεωφόρου.
Δεν έχω ιδέα τι χρειάζεται για να συνδεθώ μαζί σας, το μόνο που γνωρίζω είνα από δορυφορικές κεραίες, είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος.
Αν θέλετε πέστε μου τι θα χρειαστώ και πιθανό κόστος περίπου.
Η βοήθειά σας θα είναι μεγάλη αν μου προτίνεται και μάρκα - μοντέλο υλικού και από που θα το προμηθευτώ.

Πιστεύω να μην σας ζάλισα 
αυτά για αρχή.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

σου προτείνω να γραφτείς στο wind.awmn.net, ανοίξεις καινούριο thread στα νότια προάστια, και εάν μπορείς να σηκώσεις καμιά φωτογραφία στο wind (οπτικής κόμβου). επίσης σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις κυρίως το ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΜΕ από το http://info.awmn.net/ (αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα, θα βρεις πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες, και δεν είναι και πολλά), και εάν εξακολουθείς να έχεις απορίες, εδώ είμαστε  ::

----------


## arsenarg

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ θα αρχίσω από το διάβασμα και θα ανεβάσω και φωτό από αύριο.

----------


## Cha0s

Μόλις καταχωρήσεις το στίγμα σου πες μας το NodeID σου από το Wind, να δούμε ποιοι σε βλέπουμε θεωριτικά πριν ανέβουμε στις ταράτσες  ::  


Το σημείο σου (όπως το φαντάζομαι από την περιγραφή του που βρίσκεσαι) φαίνεται αρκετά καλό για διασύνδεση Γλυφάδας με πιο βόρεια.

Επιβάλλεται scan και τα σχετικά  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Ελπίζω να έχεις πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα κ να μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις εκεί τις κεραίες. Βγάλε κ μια photo αφού καταχωρήσεις το στίγμα σου και βάλ'τες στο wind

----------


## arsenarg

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια, είναι οικογενιακό το σπίτι, οπότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## arsenarg

> Μόλις καταχωρήσεις το στίγμα σου πες μας το NodeID σου από το Wind, να δούμε ποιοι σε βλέπουμε θεωριτικά πριν ανέβουμε στις ταράτσες  
> 
> 
> Το σημείο σου (όπως το φαντάζομαι από την περιγραφή του που βρίσκεσαι) φαίνεται αρκετά καλό για διασύνδεση Γλυφάδας με πιο βόρεια.
> 
> Επιβάλλεται scan και τα σχετικά


προχώρησα στο πρώτο και δεύτερο βήμα,
έκανα εγγραφή ως arsenarg,
όνομα κόμβου arsenarg,
αριθμός κόμβου 10980.
μέχρι εδώ καλά πήγα;;;
επόμενο βήμα;;;;

Υ.Γ. λίγο υπομονή γιά τις φωτό λόγου φόρτου εργασίας αυτές τις μέρες.
πως θα τις περάσω μεσα μετά;;;;;

----------


## DragonFighter

Κάνε ένα νέο topic κατ'αρχήν, όπως το δικό μου αλλά να λέει arsenarg, #10980.
Για τις photo: Πας στο wind.awmn.net, κάνεις login και κάτω αριστερά θα σου βγάλει τον κόμβο σου arsenarg (#10980). Πατάς εκεί και βάζεις τα στοιχεία του κόμβου, μαζι με τις συντεταγμένες και κάτω κάτω θα δεις να βάλεις και φωτογραφίες  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να σε βλέπω  ::  

Είναι αρκετά promising η θέση σου σύμφωνα με το Wind!

----------


## DragonFighter

Τώρα που είδα κ γω το wind, υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε βλέπω κ γω. Αν ναι, υπολόγισε σίγουρα ένα link

----------


## arsenarg

DragonFighter απ ότι έχω δέι πρέπει να είσαι κοντά στην πλατεία Θουκυδίδου, είναι έτσι;;;

λογικά απ΄οτι είδα στο Google θα πρέπει να βλεπόμαστε.
Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και κάποιος αλλος κάπου στην πεζογέφυρα της Βουλιαγμένης, ή κάπου εκεί κοντά.

Θα ανοίξω δικό μου τόπικ. 
Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, η οποία και φυσικά δεν τέλειωσε, το κάνατε που το κάνατε το καλό ε ας το τελειώσετε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Λόγω διαρροής ρεύματος κ πιθανής καταστροφής τρίτης mobo (τρίτωσε το κακό) θα καθυστερήσει άλλο λίγο η επανασύνδεσή μου...  :: 
Πάντως όποιος είναι κοντά μου κ ψάχνει bb link, ας ρίξει 1 pm

----------


## DragonFighter

Κ τώρα που έφυγαν οι διαρροές κ τα προβλήματα, δεν έχω κανέναν κοντινό μου να συνδεθώ.
Οπότε;

Ο κόμβος θα μετακομίσει σε δωμάτιο.. εεε ταράτσα με θέα!  ::  
Κ μάλιστα πολύ σύντομα! Αναμείνατε εξελίξεις  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Λειτουργεί proxy server στον κόμβο - freespot (painter τελικά έφταιγε η netmask, thanx).
Αν με βλέπει κανείς, pm me..

----------


## DragonFighter

Επιτέλους (ξανα) συνδέθηκα!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Η σύνδεση τελικά δεν επιτεύχθηκε...
Επιπλέον, από τον αέρα κ επειδή ξέχασα να βάλω μια αντιρίδα, κόπηκε ο ιστός στα δύο, καταστρέφοντας το πιάτο...  ::  

Μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος κοντινός παραμένω ασύνδετος...

----------


## ALTAiR

Άκου...
1. Φτιάξε ένα σωστό και στιβαρό ιστό.
2. Στήσε 2-3 ifs με κάρτες σε a, κοντά καλώδια Lmr400 ή aricom+ και δώσε σωστό ρευματάκι. 
3. Αν είναι σε δώμα Οκ αλλιώς κουτί ηλεκτρολογικό Hager στεγανό με κλειδάκι και τροφοδοσία δες εσύ. Το κουτί πρέπει να το γειώσεις, το καλώδιο ρεύματος καλο είναι να μπει σε σωλήνα πλσατική τουλάχιστον kouvidis και ασφάλεια στον πίνακα. Οπωσδήποτε ,ανεξαρτήτως κατασκευής, στα σπίτια πρέπει να υπάρχει ρελέ διαρροής( το λένε κάποιοι και ρελέ ηλεκτροπληξίας - είναι η ασφάλεια στον πίνακα που γράφει 40mA) σώζει ζωές. Πρέπει να υπάρχει.
4. Βάζεις τα if να είναι ετοιμοπόλεμα και όταν έχεις έτοιμα τα ifs τότε ψάχνεις να κάνει το link. Αν δεν είναι έτοιμα στημένα δύσκολα θα σου δώσει κάποιος. 
5. Μετά είναι εύκολο, με όποιον είναι υποψήφιος για το link συνεννοήστε για κανάλι που θα παίξετε(αυτό που δεν είναι σε χρήση στην περιοχή κυρίως) και ο ένας μπαίνει σε Ap mode και ο άλλος σκανάρει από client mode. Κινητό και κεντράρετε βάσει του σήματος, Μετά ο άλλος Ap και ο άλλος σκανάρει και ξανακεντράρετε.

Απ΄ότι είδα στο wind και είδα και από αυτούς που γράψανε στο post σου υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον. 
Καλύτερα να μαζευτείτε για καφεδάκι και να το αναδιοργανώσετε. 

Καλή τύχη!

----------


## DragonFighter

> Άκου...
> 1. Φτιάξε ένα σωστό και στιβαρό ιστό.
> 2. Στήσε 2-3 ifs με κάρτες σε a, κοντά καλώδια Lmr400 ή aricom+ και δώσε σωστό ρευματάκι. 
> 3. Αν είναι σε δώμα Οκ αλλιώς κουτί ηλεκτρολογικό Hager στεγανό με κλειδάκι και τροφοδοσία δες εσύ. Το κουτί πρέπει να το γειώσεις, το καλώδιο ρεύματος καλο είναι να μπει σε σωλήνα πλσατική τουλάχιστον kouvidis και ασφάλεια στον πίνακα. Οπωσδήποτε ,ανεξαρτήτως κατασκευής, στα σπίτια πρέπει να υπάρχει ρελέ διαρροής( το λένε κάποιοι και ρελέ ηλεκτροπληξίας - είναι η ασφάλεια στον πίνακα που γράφει 40mA) σώζει ζωές. Πρέπει να υπάρχει.
> 4. Βάζεις τα if να είναι ετοιμοπόλεμα και όταν έχεις έτοιμα τα ifs τότε ψάχνεις να κάνει το link. Αν δεν είναι έτοιμα στημένα δύσκολα θα σου δώσει κάποιος. 
> 5. Μετά είναι εύκολο, με όποιον είναι υποψήφιος για το link συνεννοήστε για κανάλι που θα παίξετε(αυτό που δεν είναι σε χρήση στην περιοχή κυρίως) και ο ένας μπαίνει σε Ap mode και ο άλλος σκανάρει από client mode. Κινητό και κεντράρετε βάσει του σήματος, Μετά ο άλλος Ap και ο άλλος σκανάρει και ξανακεντράρετε.
> 
> Απ΄ότι είδα στο wind και είδα και από αυτούς που γράψανε στο post σου υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον. 
> Καλύτερα να μαζευτείτε για καφεδάκι και να το αναδιοργανώσετε. 
> ...



Λοιπόν, θα σου απαντήσω σε όλα αυτά...  ::  
1. Ιστό έχω φτιάξει κ είναι αρκετά στιβαρός πλέον.
2. Έχει λυθεί προ πολλού το πρόβλημα με την παροχή ρεύματος (κ τις διαρροές), υπάρχει ups κ έχω έτοιμα 2 if σε a/b.
3. Το ταρατσοpc είναι σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί Hager και έχει Uptime 1μήνα+ τώρα (χωρίς crash ή reboot)
4. Τα if είναι ετοιμοπόλεμα.
5. Το δύσκολο είναι εδώ, δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα κάποιος κοντινός με οπτική επαφή.. Αλλά θα διορθωθεί κ αυτό, γι αυτό υπάρχουν οι φίλοι κ οι ταράτσες τους  ::  

Με τους περισσότερους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν είτε δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή (πχ βλέπε chaos, painter, gollum, koki, κτλ) είτε δεν ασχολούνται πλέον (πχ βλέπε arsenarg)...

----------


## Gollum

> 5. Το δύσκολο είναι εδώ, δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα κάποιος κοντινός με οπτική επαφή.. Αλλά θα διορθωθεί κ αυτό, γι αυτό υπάρχουν οι φίλοι κ οι ταράτσες τους  
> 
> Με τους περισσότερους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν είτε δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή (πχ βλέπε chaos, painter, gollum, koki, κτλ) είτε δεν ασχολούνται πλέον (πχ βλέπε arsenarg)...


Ρε θηριο υπομονη θελει καταρχην και σταθεροτητα...
Οσο για αυτους που ενδιαφερθηκαν σου ειχα πει να κανεις ενα ΣΟΒΑΡΟ σκαν προς εμενα για αρχη και βλεπουμε  ::  ....Εκει ειχαμε μεινει νομιζω...γιατι με λαπτοπακι *μονο* δε κανεις σωστη δουλεια...  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

έχω βάλει grid πάνω σε ιστό, κ έκανα scan προς τα εσένα αλλά δεν πιάνω το ap σου ή κάτι άλλο.. Έχουμε κάτι πολυκατοικίες που μας κρύβουν, υπομονή έχω αλλά για δες από πότε προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ στο awmn!

Χαμηλό ύψος κτιρίου + χαμηλό υψόμετρο = χλωμά τα πράγματα!  ::

----------


## Gollum

Ουτε απο εκεινον τον φιλο σου ρε γιαννη που μου ελεγες τις προαλλες??????

----------


## Gollum

Γιαννη τι εγινε? βρηκες τπτ ? καμια λυση? καποιο πιθανο λινκ? *ΒΡΕΣ* καποιο σιγουρο λινκ και αμα ειναι σου γυρναω και εγω καποια κεραια σε εναν ψηλο ιστο που εχω και δοκιμαζουμε..Παρα το οτι δεν βρηκες την ομνη μου.  ::  
Επισης οταν αποφασισεις και που θα στησετε νεο ιστο τελικα πες μου να ερθω να δω και εγω με κυαλια (μιας και δεν ειμαστε πολυ μακρυα) το σπιτι μου ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ...  ::  
Ελα να οργανωνομαστε λιγο....  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο #11612. Κ εκτός αυτού δεν έχουμε καταφέρουμε να φτιάξουμε bb link μεταξύ του κόμβου karampe και painter (#11612 κ του #302)..
Θέλω πρώτα να συνδέσω τον κόμβο 11612 με ένα σταθερό bb link (για αρχή) και μετά να βάλω αναμεταδότη στον κόμβο pante ώστε να παίρνω κ γω awmn.

----------


## Gollum

> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο #11612. Κ εκτός αυτού δεν έχουμε καταφέρουμε να φτιάξουμε bb link μεταξύ του κόμβου karampe και painter (#11612 κ του #302)..
> Θέλω πρώτα να συνδέσω τον κόμβο 11612 με ένα σταθερό bb link (για αρχή) και μετά να βάλω αναμεταδότη στον κόμβο pante ώστε να παίρνω κ γω awmn.



εγω με τον 11612??? Να βλεπομαστε??? Τραβα καληηηηηη φωτο απο την ταρατσα του προς εμενα (>6ΜΡ) και στειλτην μου τωρα!!!  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Αναζητείται κόμβος για σύνδεση με τον #4749!

----------

